# Stuburt Urban 2 Shoes



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was out shopping with my wife on Friday evening and saw the latest Stuburt collection of shoes in a shop that does not normally stock golf gear (Downtown for those who know Grantham). Their new lightwight design was pretty impresssive, think Adizero but all black, but it was the Urban 2 that caught my eye. Available  in black or white, they have a classic, retro trainer look about them that looked good and felt quality. As with the previous urban model, they have leather uppers and did a great job of keeping my feet dry yesterday. They were hugely comfortable straight from the box and offered superb grip even in damp conditions. At Â£40 a pair they were a bargain and I am becoming a bit of a Stuburt shoe fanboy now. Next time I have some cash i suspect that the black lightweight ones will join the collection.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2014)

The spikeless ones are on fore24 today for Â£30 delivered

http://www.fore24.co.uk/stuburt-urban-spikeless-golf-shoes.aspx


----------



## chellie (May 28, 2014)

Just wondered if you were still loving these as HID likes the look of them. If so hows the fitting? Thanks


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2014)

Yes, worn them most weeks since I bought them even in damp conditions and love them. They fit me perfectly so are on par with normal shoe sizes. I find some golf shoes a bit tight but these are spot on so could be wide for some i suppose


----------



## chellie (May 28, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Yes, worn them most weeks since I bought them even in damp conditions and love them. They fit me perfectly so are on par with normal shoe sizes. I find some golf shoes a bit tight but these are spot on so could be wide for some i suppose
		
Click to expand...


Cheers


----------

